# Flower I.D.



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

And this.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

It looks like a type of Buttercup. Ranunculus genus. There are a lot of different kinds. They bloom very early.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Ranunculus as Mr. Burrup stated, probably Ranunculus bulbosus. Look here: https://uswildflowers.com/wfquery.php?State=LA&Color=Yellow


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Thank you, Dave and Dynemd.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Riverdewent do the bees work it much. There is a nectary at the base of each petal.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Dave Burrup said:


> Riverdewent do the bees work it much. There is a nectary at the base of each petal.


I have not noticed them on it. There were five different types of small small wildflowers I noticed in the lawn today, the two buttercups, some Dutch clover, dandelion, and the small purple flower in the attached photo. I'm curious what that purple flower is. The temperature was too cold today for the bees to be working much.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Look up Henbit or Filaree. I have Filaree here that looks similar, but I can't make out the foliage well in your pic. It may be henbit as well, both have the purple/blue-ish flowers.


----------



## BBees (Jan 24, 2015)

Riverderwent said:


> And this.


Looks like Indian Strawberry.

https://uswildflowers.com/detail.php?SName=Duchesnea%20indica


----------

